# Mysteries abound in my house...read on LOL!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im checking my tanks as usual just making sure everythings working fine...and what do I see in my planted tank...a very small juvie CBS.


Now I had moved all of the shrimps (which are Taiwans) out of this tank last week to a smaller one to see if I can get them to breed some more...so where did this baby come from?

I have NO 3 band shrimps in my house My CBS in another tank across the room are all Mosura/Hinos and are too old now to breed (I would have noticed any berried ones) so where did this little one come from???

Not only that but while I was looking at it (fished it out) my Hubby comes in and asks if I need more water for fillups so I said yes use the big white bucket. He says, do you want this dead crayfish  What dead crayfish???
The one that's in this bucket...I didn't put a dead crayfish in that bucket, what are you talking about? I look down and there's a perfectly LIVE CPO in my big white bucket.

OK this is bizarre! The only possible way I could have a crayfish loose is if one of two of them climbed out of the tank by the window across the room, and climbed up the bucket and fell in 

I feel like Im living in the "Outer Limits TV program" 

So now I have 2 mysteries on my hands! How did that crayfish get into my white bucket and from what tank???
and WHO is the parents of this juvie CBS?

One theory and its only a crazy theory, is that this baby is one of my Crystal White Bee shrimps babies by a Mischling! My female was berried while in the tank, but I never ever saw any babies from her.

I looked and looked, and she came out empty.....so is it possible she has more of these babies in this tank and they have been hiding all along, and now that the tank is empty of other shrimps (except for 2 CPO's) this baby and maybe some others might still be living in it......having Fun with my HEAD 

Mystery solved on the crayfish...male molted and squeezed himself thru a tiny gap out of the top of my breeder box which has an elastic band around it for this very reason....escaped prison...found!

Here's a couple of pics of the baby....getting checked out by the gang! LOL


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Crawdad... No clue, they wind up in the oddest of places some times (I found the one that I kept in my bedroom at my old house in my basement shower one day) The trip would've been oh probably a 30ft drop to a concrete basement (with some padding from carpet). He was still alive lol, although how he got over the glass door is anybodies guess.

As for the CBS baby, my best guess would be that an egg was stuck on a plant or rock or something and somehow you disturbed it, allowing for the egg to actually hatch or something like that lol.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

You sure it's not just your husband messing with your head and putting/misplacing all sorts of things everywhere?

Because... I can see myself doing the same kind of cruel but hilarious joke should I have a wife... Also probably why I don't have one in the first place


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey remember women control the one thing in the relationship all men need.... You can come to your own conclusion, but I was going with holding it over our heads, so to speak hahaha. Nothing a club can't fix


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You know, I found a black kuhli loach in my shrimp tank one day. I have NEVER had any fish of any kind in this tank. Only shrimp. The loaches are in the two big tanks. Granted, the big tanks are above the shrimp tank, which is on a small stool on the floor in front of the shelving the big tanks are sitting on. But to end up in the shrimp tank the loach would have had to jump and fly at least four feet, and kind of sideways, as the shrimp tank is not directly under either of the big ones.
So mysteries abound in other places too. I didn't know kuhlies would jump, let alone fly sideways !


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

That's an awesome story, an very strange at the same time!

I am really liking those white shrimp with the blue hue to it!


----------

